# Thai Seafood bowl recipe



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I am interested in putting a thai bowl on my spring/summer menu.
I am currently working on a spicy seafood bowl-
****** lime leaf, shrimp stock, ginger, garlic, chili-garlic paste(sambal)
lemongrass, fresh lime juice, sugar, ponzu sauce, coconut milk and fish sauce.
I was thinking about adding oyster sauce. But I thickened it slightly
with c-starch slurry.
Any ideas or recipes would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
BK:lips:


----------



## suzychef (Mar 2, 2006)

Chefbk,
I understand that you are looking for some Thai dishes, but you may want to check out the free Chinese recipes at http://wokfusion.com.

Suzy


----------



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

I may only be 15, but i Know a good recipe. 

Ingredients:
1/2 pound ricestick noodles 
1/3 cup warm water 
1/3 cup tamarind soup base (available in some Asian markets), or tamarind liquid 
1/4 cup fish sauce 
2 tablespoons sugar 
3 tablespoons lime juice 
1/2 cup oil (optional) 
1 clove garlic (or more), minced 
1/4 pound chicken, in strips (optional) 
1/4 pound cooked baby shrimp (optional) 
1/4 pound firm tofu (optional) 
2 eggs 
1/3 cup unsalted ground peanuts 
1 cup bean sprouts 
2 scallions, cut in 1-inch pieces 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or more), or chile oil to taste 
1 lime (quartered for garnish) 


Use wok or very large pan.
Soak noodles in cold water for 1 hour, drain.

Combine in a small bowl the tamarind, water, fish sauce, sugar, and lime juice. Heat oil in pan until very hot. (Alternatively, you may use lots of non-stick spray, and occasionally add water if eventually the dish starts sticking to the pan.) Add minced garlic, saute for 30 sec. Add chicken, cook for 2 minutes or until done through. Still stirring, add cubed tofu and shrimp and cook for one minute more. Break eggs into pan, and let fry WITHOUT stirring for one minute. Then add noodles and stir whole mixture for one minute, so that eggs and noodles are folded up from bottom. Pour liquid from bowl and stir two minutes. Add two-thirds of the ground peanuts, stir. Add bean sprouts and scallions, stir.

Transfer to dish, and sprinkle with cayenne pepper or hot oil if desired. Serve with fresh lime wedges and the remaining ground peanuts.
Yield: 4 servings.




I used a recipe from my dad's friend, and added a few things. Tell me how it is. I havent had much time to make some lately.


----------



## shantihhh (Apr 14, 2006)

I would stick to lime juice and ****** lime slivers, I think the Ponzu will confuse what is happening in the balance-do remember balance and don't over do the sugar element. You might want to take a look at

http://thaifood.bellaonline.com/Site.asp

where I have over 100 authentic Thai recipes I have learned during my 30+ trips to Thailand.

BTW Sawadee pi mai as today is Thai New Year!:smiles:


----------

